

Let Children Vote - resdirector
http://www.economist.com/node/17797860

======
aurem1
if my children could vote, they would vote for cookies and cake

~~~
vessenes
Mine are 3, 5 and 7. If mine could vote, they would vote for getting rid of
coal plants and gasoline engines. They would vote for stopping commercial
fishing and chemical dumping near places where people enjoy the water and
beaches. They would vote for mandatory recycling of plastic, and reduction of
use in plastic throughout society. They would make those laws absolutely
vicious in enforcement, if I can extrapolate from my brief conversations with
them about these topics.

They would vote for doubling of social security benefits for grandparents that
hung out with their grandkids.

They would also vote for guaranteed daily movie rights for children, unlimited
Harry Potter legos and mandatory one-Wii-per-child laws.

At any rate. The article suggested parents wielding the vote on behalf of
children in Japan as a way to have a say in an aging population, so we are now
well off topic from HN's core goals.

